# What replaces the 99251-99253 series



## malyledesma (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello
Does anybody know what codes repalce the inpatient consultation codes 99251-99523 that medicare wont pay in 2010?


----------



## LLovett (Aug 11, 2010)

The initial codes 99221-99223 or if you don't have enough documentation to support those you use the subsequent care codes 99231-99233.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

